# Bloody stool?



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a red galac that i am currently treating for worms. He has been given two doses of panacur so far and is due for the third. In the apst couple of days in his quarantine container I have noticed some poop that looks like it might be bloody. The sphagnum moss around the poop is also a little red...is this normal? Is this maybe an indication that he is getting all the worms out of his system, or is it from something else. The last treatment he was given was done last Thursday-Friday the 25th and 26th...and I have just noticed the bloody stools in the past two or three days (the 1st, 2nd, 3rd of Jan.) Heres some pics I took of the stools as well as my galac.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've seen bloody stools in the past with chameleons that were being wormed. At the time I was told that it is common to see some blood since it is dying worms. I always felt a bit skeptical of that information and I didn't always see it in animals that were confirmed to have worms under treatment.

On a side note, I love the red galacts and that one looks really nice. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful frog. as jubjub47 stated this could be just the end of the worms. do you supplement naturose if so this will also cause poop to have the appearance of blood while its just the extra naturose passing. also what kind of wormer were you using and at what dose.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I only use rep-cal and herptivite on the ffs. As for the dewormer it's panacur and I'm not sure what dose...I guess the normal recommended dosage that is used to treat the frogs?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

pancur should be used 2 days then a 1 day break followed by 1 more day. careful not to use it too long or you run the risk of the frogs developing an immunity and I'm not positive but i would imagine it may cause liver damage. i would check with doc Frye to be sure.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Sometimes the heads of fruit flies have made the stool put on a red appearance.


----------



## Hollyxthompson (Jun 23, 2015)

I have recently purchased 5 azureus and I believe what I found is poop but it's red and I'm worried it's blood. I haven't fed them anything or have anything in my vivarium that is red has anyone had something like this happen and is it something to be worried about


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

That just looks like straight blood to me.


----------

